# Off-Road



## socksie (May 10, 2010)

First post.


Wifey and I are entertaining moving overseas to expand our horizons and such. I'll be applying to jobs shortly.


We also plan on doing a vacation out that way to get a feel for what to expect. 


I understand most of the customs (I'm sure I'm somewhat ignorant of many others, but nothing too terrible) 


One thing they have out there that my wife and I love is DUNES. We are from southern California where off-roading in the sand is HUGE, far more so than many realize. 


We usually do Glamis, but we'd like to be able to play around in the dunes there as this is a serious sport for us. However, in every picture I've seen, not one woman around. 


Is there a reason for this other than that the boys mainly go out to play with their toys? 


My wife would certainly be upset if she couldn't go for a buggy ride at least once in a while with me, so if this isn't an issue, is there something we should keep in mind? More conservative dress? Anything of that nature? 


Additionally, does anyone here go out to the desert and play around? If so in what? Who do you go with?


We are hoping to bring this aspect of home with us; desert, friends and fun. I know many people don't understand, but it's what we do.



Best wishes to all and thank you for any help!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Your wife will be fine. Although usually it is the boys taking their big toys out to the desert, there are lots of women too. In terms of dressing, as long as you are fully aware and respective of the customs, there shouldn't be any problems - no revealing or provocative clothes. Dubai is a very open and tolerant city. That being said, it is still a Muslim city which follows the Sharia law and people often times forget that and get into trouble. I'm sure you will love this place! Welcome!


----------



## socksie (May 10, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Your wife will be fine. Although usually it is the boys taking their big toys out to the desert, there are lots of women too. In terms of dressing, as long as you are fully aware and respective of the customs, there shouldn't be any problems - no revealing or provocative clothes. Dubai is a very open and tolerant city. That being said, it is still a Muslim city which follows the Sharia law and people often times forget that and get into trouble. I'm sure you will love this place! Welcome!


THANKS!

Her usual outfit is jean pants, shoes/flip flops, baggy sweater, and big sunglasses or goggles.

Pretty darn covered if you ask me. Is covering hair a necessity? She may just take that as an excuse to keep sand out of her hair. 

My main concern was passing some more rural areas with people who may not be quite so open minded, depending on where we are (i've actually encountered this on 2 occasions in the states). I prefer to be mindful of peoples beliefs, so I'd rather ask a dumb question than offend someone in their own home.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi socksie, and welcome to the forum 

No, your wife doesn't have to cover her hair anywhere in the UAE (only if she wants to!)

Do a search here in the forum, as sometime ago there was a thread about what women wear, which will give you a very good idea. But basically, the same you would 

Have fun in the sand!


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Here u go:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/6063-what-women-wear.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/dubai-expat-forum-expats-living-dubai/7082-cover-not-cover.html

hope it helps


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

I second the above, also it might me an idea to join a club, the best - as far as i'm concerned is Dubai 4X4 dot COM - Phil Yousef being the main man there, if you want his number then send me a private message. 

Just one point on things to wear, i really wouldn't recommend flip flops for the dunes, never ever go out alone (doesn't matter how experienced you are), make sure you have a recovery kit - ropes shackles etc. and take masses, and masses of water. 

It's a sobering thought that every year people do die in the desert here, I know you're experienced but it's for you and your guests own safety.

Enjoy, and camping in the desert is one of the great things you can do here, it's so black at night, no light pollution, truly amazing.

Oh and make sure you have the right car....Like this one!


----------



## socksie (May 10, 2010)

Awesome info here.

I ALWAYS wear flip flops, provided the sand isn't burning hot! I find far easier to travel through the sand in bare feet than shoes.

ALWAYS carry a cell phone, race radio, and a GPS (never look at it though  ) Not sure how cell reception is there, but in glamis we can just get on top a dune and at least get a text message out.

Tow straps are whatnot are a part of the usual tool kit, along with spare parts. I'm torn between a good SUV, rail, a RZR, or shipping a good'ole California style pre-runner truck with 4wd. We shall cross that road once we arrive. 

Meanwhile I'll use these resources to learn more! Looks like not much will change for us as far as our recreation, which is what I was hoping for.



Andy Capp said:


> I second the above, also it might me an idea to join a club, the best - as far as i'm concerned is Dubai 4X4 dot- Phil Yousef being the main man there, if you want his number then send me a private message.
> 
> Just one point on things to wear, i really wouldn't recommend flip flops for the dunes, never ever go out alone (doesn't matter how experienced you are), make sure you have a recovery kit - ropes shackles etc. and take masses, and masses of water.
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

The GPS for Etiasalat (NOT Du) is very, very good, on the top of any dune anywhere in UAE you can make a call, trust me, from years of experience. 

GPS's are very handy with way points cos when you start off most of the desert looks the same, after a while you can suss out the different places, but still well worth it, also very handy for organising meet ups.

The places I enjoyed are around Pink Rock and Fossil Rock, also the Pyramids (basically the other side of the road to Big Red, head over there and go saross the desert to the Al Ain road, avoiding the Al Maha game reserve fence, loads of small oasis and shade for camping if needed.

Then once you're OK with everything head for the dunes the other side of Sweihan and on to Al Ain, finally go down to Liwa, to the highest sand dunes in the world.

Enjoy - oh and in the summer (June-Sept), the sand is stupid hot!

Remember to bring a spade - you WILL get stuck!


----------

